# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Существует ли планка DDR2 более 2 ГБ для процессоров Intel?

## rustorkan

...

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Что значит для процессоров Intel?

Да, существует DDR2 4 GB.

----------


## rustorkan

Читал, что такие только для Amd.

GA-G41M-ES2L

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8200

https://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Menor...208.4.2.Jpqtxb
Пойдёт?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

По приведенной Вами ссылке на сайт gigabyte, как я понимаю, это Ваша модель материнской платы, имеется список рекомендуемых модулей памяти.

Привожу ее здесь: http://download.gigabyte.ru/memory/m...-g41m-es2l.pdf

Обратите внимание, что в списке есть модули на 4 GB.

----------

*olejah*

----------

